# Lüfterkurve Corsair H150i RGB PRO XT



## Schleuf (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand eine vernünftige Lüfterkurve für meine Corsair H150i RGB PRO XT empfehlen? 
Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.

Bei den  Voreinstellungen in der iCUE Software "Leise, Balanciert, Intensiv" drehen die Lüfter unter Last  immer mega auf (>2000RPM).

Die AIO ist mit den Standard Lüfter verbaut. --> Denke hier schon über einen Umbau auf die Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter nach, wenn ich das Lautstärke Problem nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Mein System:
CPU: Ryzen 5900X
MB: ROG Strix X570-E Gaming

Gruß
Patrick

​


----------



## claster17 (16. Dezember 2020)

Sind die Lüfter an der AIO oder am Board angeschlossen?
Starkes Aufdrehen unter Last klingt nämlich nach Regelung vom Board nach CPU-Temperatur.

Ein Lüftertausch hilft nicht, wenn die Regelung Mist baut.


----------



## Schleuf (16. Dezember 2020)

Habe eben noch mal nachgeschaut, die 3 Lüfter sind an der Pumpe an der AIO angeschlossen.

Anbei noch ein Screenshot, die Lüfter drehen im Modus "Balanciert" bei der Wassertemp. von ca. 34 Grad schon mit 2100 RPM....

Welche Sensor wird den da überhaupt ausgelesen?


----------



## claster17 (16. Dezember 2020)

Schleuf schrieb:


> Welche Sensor wird den da überhaupt ausgelesen?


Das lässt sich anhand einer eigenen Lüfterkurve feststellen, wo du beobachtest, bei welcher Temperatur die Lüfter wie reagieren.

Ich selbst würde sofern möglich eine Kurve versuchen, die bei 40°C Wasser 1000 RPM anlegt.
Wenn du auf all das keine Lust hast, such dir eine fixe Lüftergeschwindigkeit, die du gerade so nicht hören kannst.


----------



## Schleuf (16. Dezember 2020)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde sofern möglich eine Kurve versuchen, die bei 40°C Wasser 1000 RPM anlegt.


Ja da bin ich gerade im experimentieren. Der Sensor fürs Wasser ist dann denk ich mal der H150i RBG PRO XT Temp.



claster17 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf all das keine Lust hast, such dir eine fixe Lüftergeschwindigkeit, die du gerade so nicht hören kannst.


Ja dass habe ich schon versucht. Bei 1000RPM wären die Lüfter nicht zu hören. Aber die CPU Temp. steigt dann während des Zockens (Cyberpunk und COD CW) auf 85-89 Grad.

1500 RPM schafft hier Besserung mit der CPU Temp aber dann sind die Lüfter auch schon wieder laut zu hören.

Kann das auch noch ein Wärmeleitpasten Problem sein, wegen den CPU Temps.? Ich meinte nämlich die vor aufgetragene Paste sei ein bisschen wenig Fläche für den 5900X.


----------



## Janna (17. Dezember 2020)

Würde dir empfehlen die WLP zu erneuern die vorinstallierte ist ja nur mittig rund aufgetragen (auf Intels die ausgelegt, der mittig liegt).
Ich habe selbst die 280er Version der Aio und nicht mal mit einem OC 10850k im CB mit avx wo die cpu gerne 220+ Watt nuckelt deine Temps.

Ich mach das mit den Lüfter Manuel über den festwert, sobald nur leichte Dinge anstehen (Office/ Surfen etc) zieh ich die Linie auf 400rpm in Icue und sobald höhere Last kommt auf 900 rum dadurch sind die Lüfter nie sehr Laut und die Temps sind dennoch relativ gut.

Auf den vorgefertigten Profilen würden die sonst auch auf 1300+ gehen und zu Turbinen werden.

lg


----------



## Ellina (17. Dezember 2020)

An sich muss ich Janna Recht geben.

Kann mich irren also koregiert mich da bitte. Kauf dir einfach ML Lüfter die haben ne höhren druck und können viel besser durch den radiator die luft befördern so dass sie mehr durchsatz cf xyz (k.a wie der wert heist) und dann halt mit geringerer drehzahl. Dann bekommst du es kühl. Wärmeleitpaste wechseln und dann hast du ne feine angelegenheit das das system und der cpu kühl ist.


----------



## Schleuf (17. Dezember 2020)

Ellina schrieb:


> An sich muss ich Janna Recht geben.
> 
> Kann mich irren also koregiert mich da bitte. Kauf dir einfach ML Lüfter die haben ne höhren druck und können viel besser durch den radiator die luft befördern so dass sie mehr durchsatz cf xyz (k.a wie der wert heist) und dann halt mit geringerer drehzahl. Dann bekommst du es kühl. Wärmeleitpaste wechseln und dann hast du ne feine angelegenheit das das system und der cpu kühl ist.



Welche Lüfter meinst du den da genau?
Weil laut der Corsair Seite sind nämlich schon die ML Lüfter verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Janna schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen die WLP zu erneuern die vorinstallierte ist ja nur mittig rund aufgetragen (auf Intels die ausgelegt, der mittig liegt).



Ja diese werde ich heute Abend mal tauschen, habe noch irgendwo vom letzten Jahr eine Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste rumliegen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Dezember 2020)

Die Lüfter sind gut und andere Lüfter werden dir nichts bringen oder so wenig das es nicht relevant ist. Du hast bereits Lüfter verbaut die bereits ein guten Druck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufbauen können. Die WLP kann hier noch etwas ausmachen wenn sie nicht gut genug ist. Aber Wunder wirst du nicht bekommen oder dein Problem wird du damit auch nicht beheben.

Die Drehzahl der Lüfter sind immer ein Kompromiss zwischen Temperaturen und der Drehzahl und mit einer custom Wakü bekommt  man alles nur dadurch kühler und leiser weil dann einfach mehr Fläche verbaut wird. Das ist bei deiner AIO nicht der Fall, daher solltest du mit Idle/Office eine Drehzahl auswählen was dir recht ist und unter Last halt eine die dir von der Lautstärke und auch von der Kühlung passt. Hier ist es halt so das um so kühler die Lüfter lauter werden. Denn ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl werden Lüfter lauter und das ist bei jedem Lüfter so! Die Kunst ein Lüfter leiser zu bekommen ist daher die Drehzahl und daher wird in einem custom Loop mehr Fläche verbaut damit alle Lüfter zugleich auch langsamer laufen können.

Ich würde dir eine Kurve empfehlen:
40% Drehzahl bis 70°C und 90°C mit 100%.
Die Kurve steigt  zwischen 70°C und 90°C langsam auf,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dieser Methode geben die Lüfter ab 70°C erst langsam vollgas und  die Temperatur wird dann auch gehalten.
Auf 100% wirst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht kommen. Du hast aber auch noch eine Grafikkarte verbaut die unter Last auch ihren Teil an Geräusche mit abgibt.

Wenn du nach Wassertemperatur regeln kann ist es im Prinzip das selbe, da setzt du ein mindest Drehzahl IDLE fest und eine Drehzahl mit hoher Temperatur und staffelst die Temperaturen dazwischen aufsteigend. Denn Wasser reagiert träge und so werden Lüfter auch nicht schlagartig aufdrehen. Aber wie bereits geschrieben wirst du immer ein bestimmten Pegel der Lautstärke unter Last erreichen, denn der Kompromiss dazu wäre weniger Drehzahl aber ein höhere Temperatur. Die Wärme wird halt am Radiator an die Luft abgeführt und die Menge davon ist halt von der Drehzahl der Lüfter abhängig. Denn auch Wasser erwärmt sich mit der Leistungsaufnahme und muss dann genau wie ein Luftkühler wieder abgekühlt werden.


----------



## Schleuf (18. Dezember 2020)

Also ich habe gestern Abend mal die WLP getauscht (dabei die ganze CPU bestrichen ).
Nach ca. 2 Stunden zocken konnte ich feststellen, dass die Lasttemperatur nicht mehr über 80°C steigt.
Die Lüfter drehen dabei mit ca. 950 RPM (Wassertemp: 38-39°C), also mit Headset überhaupt nicht zu hören und ohne Headset mehr als akzeptabel.

Meine Lüfterkurve sieht jetzt so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

